# Bild aus Zwischenablage in Applet einfügen



## steinspeicher (12. Feb 2007)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Unsignierte Applets können leider *nicht* auf die Zwischenablage zugreifen.

Da der User aber Text aktiv per Control-V z.b. in ein Textfeld einfügen kann, sollte das doch auch mit einem Bild möglich sein.

Leider weiß ich aber nicht wohin der User ein Bild einfach so einfügen könnte?!
Habt ihr eine Idee wie das geht? Gibt es eine Art Textfeld, in die man Bilder aus der Zwischenablage einfügen könnte?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Feb 2007)

Bilder kannst du in ein JPanel, JLabel, JButtons oder auch einige Textkomponenten einfügen. Ansonsten verstehe ich dein Problem nicht...


----------



## SlaterB (12. Feb 2007)

DropTarget & Co. schon bekannt?
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/dnd/DropTarget.html


----------

